# Device not showing lspci - what then ?

## te36

Ok, let me change the title, because i am really confused, and i think this is a fairly generic question:

If i have a PCI device (PCIe card or the like), and it does not show up in "lspi", and there is not even an unknown PCI card showing up. What can i do then to troubleshoot why it's not even found ?

Eg: even if i do not have a driver for the PCI device itself in the kernel, i should at least see the device or an unknown device listed in lspci, right ?

In my case, i have a Transcend TS-PDC3 PCIe card with SATA and USB 3.0, and the SATA part of the card is working with disks connected, but i can not see anything of the USB 3.0 part on the card. And i think i had it working in before, but i can't find proof of it anymore.

% lspci

... skipping bus 0/1 which seem to be a lot of onboard and PCI slot devices, the following is for PCIe:

02:00.0 Multimedia controller: Digital Devices GmbH Octopus DVB Adapter (yes, PCIe card).

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2) (yes, PCIe card)

03:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1) (second device on the GeForce 210 card).

04:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8603 (rev aa) (no idea)

05:01.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8603 (rev aa) (no idea)

05:02.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8603 (rev aa) (no idea)

06:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

( the  SATA part of the RS-PDC3 card).

How can i best troubleshoot this ?

----------

## honp

It probably will not help, but try lshw.

H.

----------

## gerard27

Or try lsusb.

If you get command not found emerge usbutils.

Gerard.

----------

## dambacher

Hi 

I found this article on how the card should be announced on pci:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2058351

so, check if you have the correct USB drivers installed for this card.

 *Quote:*   

>  Renesas Technology Corp. Device
> 
> xHCI Host Controller
> 
> 

 

maybe they got lost on your last kernel update?

bye

----------

## tomtom69

Even without a driver installed the device must appear using lspci.

I would assume a HW defect, or incorrect settings of the card (Jumpers if any) or the BIOS.

Does your BIOS show a list of attached PCI devices at boot (some BIOSses do for a short time before starting the OS)? If yes, do both parts of the card appear?

Does the card work in a different board or in a windows PC (if available)?

----------

## honp

And what it does in different pc and different OS?

----------

